# dehydrating green beans



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am growing a bunch of green beans and would prefer to dehydrate them instead of canning them. If they are dried do they need to be blanched first? Once dried will they be bale to be soaked in water and return to something similar to canned or frozen?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

How to Dehydrate Green Beans for a Snack | eHow.com

http://www.backpackingchef.com/dehydrating-vegetables.html

http://farmgal.tripod.com/Dehydrate.html


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I blanch the green beans before dehydrating. 

I was using the beans only in veg. soup. 
However, the other week I thought I would try them as a side dish for dinner. It took approx. 1/2 hr. on low-med. heat to rehydrate and cook the green beans. To me they tasted more like canned than frozen.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Have you ever tried stringing the beans on a string and hanging them to dry like you would onions? We did that when I was growing up. They just dryed out and then we would put them in something to keep them. We poked a bean right in the middle of the pod and strung them on the thread. I think i have also seen peppers done this way.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Good old leather britches..LOL


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

elliemaeg said:


> Have you ever tried stringing the beans on a string and hanging them to dry like you would onions? We did that when I was growing up. They just dryed out and then we would put them in something to keep them. We poked a bean right in the middle of the pod and strung them on the thread. I think i have also seen peppers done this way.


That's the way I do them. Make sure you are using STRONG string because they will be heavy when you first string them up.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I blanched and dehydrated a bunch last year. When it was time to eat some, I cooked up some bacon in a saucepan, added some chopped onion to the fat and cooked it golden, and poured in some homemade chicken stock. Then I threw in a couple of handfuls of green beans, and simmered all day.

My mother used to call these washday beans. Even people who don't like green beans love these. My veterinarian was here for lunch one day and ate three helpings, and kept asking what they were. My grandson says anything with bacon in it has to be good.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, I prefer dehydrated over frozen for storage in case the power is out for an extended period of time and try to stay away from canning since it takes up a lot of space and are not easily moved in an emergency


----------

